
Looking for recent (late March) article on Internet advertising efficacy - gkanai
There was a news article recently, late March I think, where a major advertiser did tests deploying ads and not deploying ads and there was no impact to their traffic. If anyone remembers which article I am talking about, I&#x27;d really appreciate help in finding it. Thank you in advance.
======
detaro
"Chase had ads on 400k sites, then on just 5k, with same results"?

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/business/chase-ads-
youtub...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/business/chase-ads-youtube-fake-
news-offensive-videos.html)

~~~
gkanai
Yes, I think that's it- thank you very much!

